# Wintering in CA



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

What are peoples experiences on taking their bees back to CA to winter instead of their home state? Kind of curious since a western WA winter is pretty wet and my thought would be that CA would be much better for the bees. Pros? Cons?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Pros- More cleansing flights, potentially more brood, not as wet as WA. 

I would not take the bees down if you do not have a safe and secure holding yard...


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Scott J. said:


> What are peoples experiences. Kind of curious......... that CA would be much better for the bees. Pros? Cons?


Whose bees? If you like parking between to semi-loads that are less than a half a mile away come on down. With all the technology available today it wont take long before one of those neighbors finds your there. 
Ya...... that's what we need. More unattended, overcrowded, CCD ridden hives. See how that worked out for the Olsen's from your fine state. Better to keep them home under the blankets than wasting away far away from home.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

These would be my hives. The reason I was asking was that when I was down in CA tending to my bees two weeks ago I talked to an orchard grower that offered to have my hives kept at his place in November. He has a direct line of sight of where they would be kept from his residence. After November 1st if my hives are not ready for the winter in WA they just will not be. So If they are moved to CA the first week of Nov. it would not make any difference in the amount of care they would receive regardless of where they were kept at that point. I tend to them about once a month in WA during the winter, so that would not change if they went to CA. After Almonds they would come back to WA. I am just looking for other beekeepers experience on how well their hives did doing it this way. Eric Olsen is wintering his hives in a cold storage shed now. This seems to be working well for him. I do not have the facilities available to me to winter my hives that way. I am looking to find a better way to have stronger hives for the almond pollination that still makes economic sense.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>>I am looking to find a better way to have stronger hives for the almond pollination that still makes economic sense<<

Me too.

Not trying to hijack, but how did the Olsons do this winter in the buildings? Any updates?


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

<Not trying to hijack, but how did the Olsons do this winter in the buildings? Any updates?[/QUOTE]>

I have not heard anything directly from Mr Olsen. Indirectly from Steve Shepard of WSU, sounds like the bees did well.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Bees get lots of flying days in the Ca. Valleys . That can be good and bad. Expect to get complaints about bees buzzing any neighbors. They will also waste a lot of energy looking for food if they aren't good and heavy.
Skunks are an underestimated problem in many areas. Skunks were really bad last year. Then there are the thieves...


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

For the last three years my wintering loss has been around 30%. Having them stolen would be a greater loss.... If they did go to CA, having them within view of the orchard owners residence would be greater security then some of my remote yards that I use right now in WA. I like to have my hives over 110 pounds going into winter in WA. Sounds like I would have to up that to take them down to CA. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott J. said:


> I am looking to find a better way to have stronger hives for the almond pollination that still makes economic sense.


Nutra Bee


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Keith,
I tried your Nutra bee product this year. I put 4-5 pounds on the hives the end of December. I was real pleased at how the girls got on it and started brooding up. The only complaint I have is that without something underneath it will start to run down the frames because of the high moisture in Western Washington. Next time I will try wax paper or newspaper to slow that problem down.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott J. said:


> The only complaint I have is that without something underneath it will start to run down the frames because of the high moisture in Western Washington.


Scott, I don't remember you, but, did your sub not come with wax paper? If it didn't I will reinburse your loss of sub. We stand 100% in "front" of our sub.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Scott you might try putting sub on mid to end of august. Huge difference with populations of young bees.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Keith, I did not get it directly from you. I bought the blue tubs from another beekeeper that had some to spare. I really don't feel you owe anything to me because of it. I appritiate you standing behind your product though. I had more 15-19 frame hives then I have ever had this early in the season.

RAC, I really did not have it on my radar that I was going to CA till I was asked if I wanted to put my hives in on a load in late November. I got the offer to buy Keith's sub in mid December, so that is why I didn't use it sooner. Next year is a different story. I'm asking the questions so that if I can learn from others that have been down this road before.


----------

